# At what age does the GSD color pattern stop changin



## RubenZ (Jan 15, 2016)

My boy MAX just turned 7 month on the 24th. At first I thought he was a Blanket pattern but I think he may lighten up to the traditional saddle. What do you all think:

IMG_0347 by Ruben Zamora, on Flickr


Untitled by Ruben Zamora, on Flickr


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't know, my pup was probably 90% done with color change at 8 or 9 months. Just some very subtle changes after that.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

There may be more changes after he blows his coat this spring.Last spring my boy lost most of the black on his haunches at 14 mths old.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Black and tan puppies tend to keep losing their black color as they age.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

My previous 2 Black/Red/Tans changed from darker to lighter slowly and subtly their whole lives and passed away very light,though they were very dark when young.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

lrodptl said:


> My previous 2 Black/Red/Tans changed from darker to lighter slowly and subtly their whole lives and passed away very light,though they were very dark when young.


It is amazing to compare their pictures each and every year. Some dogs don't even look like the same dog by the time they are five or six when compared to pictures at one year.


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

It looks to me like he will stay a blanket back but will lighten up some. His shoulder area and thigh area will probably lighten a little. 
I was curious to see if my god changed much in coloration since he was 7 months and just looked of him at that age, and was a little surprised to see that he hasn't really lightened noticeably except a little on his face. He's a blanket back and a little lighter than yours. Personally blanket back is my favorite and I was crossing my fingers that he wasn't going to lighten into a saddleback lol


----------



## RubenZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Lykaios said:


> Personally blanket back is my favorite and I was crossing my fingers that he wasn't going to lighten into a saddleback lol



Same here. Part of the reason I picked him when we were looking for an older GSD. We were lucky to have him rehomed to us.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> It is amazing to compare their pictures each and every year. Some dogs don't even look like the same dog by the time they are five or six when compared to pictures at one year.



I look at past pictures of my dogs and don't recognize them,it happens so subtly. Maybe moreso with the dogs with lots of red.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

lrodptl said:


> I look at past pictures of my dogs and don't recognize them,it happens so subtly. Maybe moreso with the dogs with lots of red.


I have one black and red showline. I have heard the red may deepen with maturity and then fade to tan. Have you experienced this?


----------

